# One RAM slot not working ! :(



## koolent (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi, been a long time since I posted here. 

Yesterday while cleaning my PC, took every single component out and washed the cabinet and dried it properly (checked). Now, I came and wiped the motherboard and etc. components with a wet cloth. after that, I took my CPU out for re-TIMing and while putting it back, two pins were bent (golden ones) so I took my pencil and straightened them a bit and when the CPU was pu back, they were re-aligned.

now after putting stuff back, I started my PC, it started, gave no signal to the monitor and withing 6 seconds, was shut down again. I reshuffled the DIMMs and it magically worked !

Now when I put the 1 GB DIMM to the 2nd DIMM slot, something burned ! I quickly switched off the PC.

The 1GB is working but the 2nd Slot is not working but the first one is  .


So, now that I have burned something, can it be replaced and what is the approx cost ?

Regards,
Kush


----------



## Naxal (Aug 11, 2012)

koolent said:
			
		

> Yesterday while cleaning my PC, took every single component out and washed the cabinet and dried it properly (checked). Now, I came and wiped the motherboard and etc. components with a wet cloth. after that, I took my CPU out for re-TIMing and while putting it back, two pins were bent (golden ones) so I took my pencil and straightened them a bit and when the CPU was pu back, they were re-aligned.



Not a very good description for cleaning process..

First, luck favored you with processor. But I think should have used hair dryer once you ended up using wet cloth for cleaning process.



> now after putting stuff back, I started my PC, it started, gave no signal to the monitor and withing 6 seconds, was shut down again. I reshuffled the DIMMs and it magically worked !
> 
> Now when I put the 1 GB DIMM to the 2nd DIMM slot, something burned ! I quickly switched off the PC.



It seems water sub stance was presence while you started the PC, now if the RAM slot is burnt then I think once has to replace the motherboard, repairing job wont suffice due to cost and availability of service personal and spare for this delicate job.

What is the motherboard ??


----------



## Krow (Aug 11, 2012)

Wiped it with wet cloth? Isn't that bad for the motherboard?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 11, 2012)

Naxal said:


> But I think should have used hair dryer once you ended up using wet cloth for cleaning process.



hair dryer will cause static electricity to accumulate and may damage the processor also. should not have used wet cloth at the first place.



Naxal said:


> It seems water sub stance was presence while you started the PC



water must have been left inside the DIMM slots. short circuiting the ram.

If its motherboard and there is no burn mark, simply give it for RMA.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 11, 2012)

Sam said:


> hair dryer will cause static electricity to accumulate and may damage the processor also. should not have used wet cloth at the first place.



Thanks for the info..

I have had splits and I generally used sun light (though used paper on top to avoid direct effect for drying process and they worked fine.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2012)

koolent said:


> Now, I came and wiped the motherboard and etc. components with a wet cloth.



Totally wrong process. You have damaged motherboard. 
Send it for RMA. I think it may not be accepted. Just don't tell them that you have cleaned motherboard with wet cloth.

For cleaning, only blower can be used. 
You may also use paint brush of different size if you are experienced in cleaning PC components and can do it carefully. 
Personally speaking, I use paint brush.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 12, 2012)

^^+1 to *@d6bmg*,*@Sam* and *@Krow*,our expert friends.
I also use a blower; "TANGO" Electric blower(which I purchased),to clean the inside of my PC(ie. motherboard,GPU,etc. other components) as suggested previously on a separate thread by @d6bmg and @topgear also.
I  do use paint "brushes" of different sizes for *cleaning purpose only*.

I wonder why our friend *@koolent* is directly using water (or isopropyl alcohol) to clean his motherboard and components?
In fact, the motherboard and components should never be moistened (or made wet!!!); I only use isopropyl alcohol as *cleaning reagent* ,when I have to re-apply *fresh*  "Thermal Grease" on the CPU and CPU cooler Fan heat-sink surface respectively...that's all.


----------



## koolent (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for that, I also think water was present which short-circuited something. Now, I will be extremely careful with this as 2 GB is pretty enough for me


----------

